
Mark Zuckerberg defends leaving up Trump posts - minimaxir
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10111961824369871
======
exogeny
This is an election year. Lots and lots of money will be spent on Facebook
ads. Simple as that.

(To be clear, it’s also true that Zuck is a disingenuous, unethical charlatan
who is probably also listening to that vampiric hypocrite Thiel way too much.
But that’s the silver medal, not the gold.)

------
bzb3
> I know many people are upset that we've left the President's posts up, but
> our position is that we should enable as much expression as possible unless
> it will cause imminent risk of specific harms or dangers spelled Out in
> clear policies.

Very sensible position: leave it up unless there is imminent, serious risk.

~~~
alpacaillama
I thought the same, but what it (and this has happened before) one of D.T’s
followers sees this and shoots people? Afaik the post said something to the
effect of “Rioter’s should be shot” not by the police or a government force.
But just a general statement.

Also i am saddened how the goal posts have moved. Before this it was that
people who spew vitriol should be deplatformed but now we are at how this
counts as government action?

Also if I was hypothetically a dictator about to do an ethnic cleansing, and
post the same thing, would it still be ok? Tbh this isn’t even a hypothetical
since Facebook was used in a genocide in Myanmar and did nothing but agreed
they fucked up later to 0 accountability.

~~~
lsiebert
reminds me of this honestly:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_no_one_rid_me_of_this_tur...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_no_one_rid_me_of_this_turbulent_priest)

~~~
tareqak
It also reminds me of
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lone_wolf_(terrorism)#Stocha...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lone_wolf_\(terrorism\)#Stochastic_terrorism)
.

------
dekhn
Remember: Mark is not a normal human being, he is a robot that exists to
maximize facebook's profits. he doesn't feel joy or sadness when he says that
he does, those are words that the zuckerbot emits because, probabilistically,
the bot believes that it will increase sympathy from users.

This makes him somewhat different from Ellisonbot, who is more like a shark or
a lawnmower: "You need to think of Larry Ellison the way you think of a
lawnmower. You don't anthropomorphize your lawnmower, the lawnmower just mows
the lawn, you stick your hand in there and it'll chop it off, the end. You
don't think 'oh, the lawnmower hates me' \-- lawnmower doesn't give a shit
about you, lawnmower can't hate you. Don't anthropomorphize the lawnmower.
Don't fall into that trap about Oracle."

The difference is that Zuckerbot wants people to like him because he believes
that will increase page views, while Ellison just doesn't care. Dorsey is an
Agent of Discord, which means he truly delights in causing chaos.

~~~
Nginx487
What an interesting classification. Do you have something on Jeffbot and
Elonbot?

~~~
dekhn
My original post was flagged, but Jeff is a hyperintelligent alien who
occasionally takes a tangential interest in human affairs (credit to Yegge for
making this observation). Elonbot hasn't finished construction yet- as the CEO
of neuralink told me, "the point of this company is to build a brain computer
interface so that Elon can have a robot body and fight the AIs that will try
to take over the world".

------
sacks2k
What's not mentioned is that Trump agrees that the police need to be
investigated and brought up on charges.

The reasons behind the violent protests in Minnesota doesn't even make sense
and should be met with the full force of the law.

The cops were immediately fired and are now being investigated. Justice is
being served. The protesters want mob justice, which would take our system of
laws back to the middle ages.

The funny thing is that the lockdown protestors at the Michigan capitol
building had more people in the media condemning their actions and not a
single shot was fired nor a single piece of property damaged.

I would also like to point out that most of the protesters are not wearing
masks or social distancing. Nobody cares about spreading Covid?

~~~
rbg246
Have you considered what conditions would be required for you to be motivated
to behave like these protestors?

What would you need to be feeling or being treated to behave this way?

~~~
sacks2k
"Have you considered what conditions would be required for you to be motivated
to behave like these protestors? What would you need to be feeling or being
treated to behave this way?"

So if I feel like I've been wronged, I can: break the law, destroy buildings,
and even hurt/kill innocent people?

Treating a group of adults like children/like they don't have control will
never allow them to actually succeed in life.

~~~
rbg246
Thank you.

So to summarise, no you haven't considered.

~~~
sacks2k
Wow. I wish I could destroy public property and pretty much do whatever I want
when I feel wronged or slighted and instead of facing punishment, people like
you explain to the world that I'm hurt and that this is my way of lashing out
and in some way it's not my fault.

This really is how we treat children.

You aren't considering the business owners that just had their businesses
destroyed.

You are considering the innocent people that were ripped out of their vehicles
during the protest and beaten nearly to death.

At this point, the protesters don't even care about the death of a black man.
They only are using it as an excuse to burn the country down.

I stopped taking the mainstream media seriously long ago and I'm now even
questioning the motives and the intelligence of people that post here on HN.

